# Are u guys wrong about the safe drivers fee?



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

It's all psychological. When you finish the ride and hit "end ride" you will see the amount that includes SRF. And when the fare is small, it kinda hurts when you do calculations.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

forget psychological issues. lets stick with facts. you guys had me drinking the kool aid about how awful uber is when u count the srf but you wouldnt get that 80 cents if they dumped the fee anyway, and since it isnt coming out of your fare, quit *****ing. its a tax to the rider like the 3% they will do in vegas or the 50 cents they pay in new orleans. you dont deserve 80%of any additional fees the rider pays.

Bottom line is I want to clear 200 per 8 hour shift in vegas when they start. I finally did my own numbers instead of listening to u gloom and doomers. Here they are: I just bought a 2009 corolla for under 9k with under 60k miles. I will only subtract gas, depreciaton, and oil changes for now from my uber payout every week. insurance i have to pay anyway. 

I checked depreciation on kbb. if i add 10k to my car, which is what i will put on a year in personal miles, i came up with 8900. when I added 15k miles on top of the 10k i already added its 8300. thats 600 depreciation for ubering 15k a year. 50 a month to be exact in depreciation. thats 3 extra oil changes which is 45 dollars, and 1,850 for 15k miles of gas. The yearly expenses for ubering will be 1850+600+45= 2500 a year in expenses
lets say 225 a month in expenses when u throw in tires and car washes. if i drive 30k then thats 450 a month in expenses. working fri sat and sun 200 miles a night, my uber payout needs to be 2850 a month to make 2400 a month.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Exactly, the $1 is in addition to the normal fare, so it never comes out of your mileage, minutes, or even base fare. The $1 is also never multiplied by surge because it isn't part of the fare.

So yes, they're just a bnch of crazies proclaiming doom and gloom. That's not to say it would benefit us to have the fare charges a bit higher, people would still be happy to use Uber/Lyft and drivers would show more profit per mile.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

evboy said:


> I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


There are more than enough things for drivers to worry about with Uber. The SRF deduction is NOT one of them. It is charged to the rider, paid to you (on paper) and then collected by Uber. It is a NON IMPACT financial transaction to the driver (as long as you remember to claim it as part of your expenses at tax time so that you don't pay income tax on it).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

evboy said:


> you dont deserve 80%of any additional fees the rider pays.


I agree


> ...when I added 15k miles on top of the 10k i already added its 8300. thats 600 depreciation for ubering 15k a year.


Be careful there. I easily put 1,000/mi a week on my car in my city and my revenue goal was just half what your is.
You may be vastly underestimating your depreciation - and if you are, you can expect that 6 year old Corolla with 60k miles on it to be worth junk in just over a year - requiring the purchase of another vehicle.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree
> 
> Be careful there. I easily put 1,000/mi a week on my car in my city and my revenue goal was just half what your is.
> You may be vastly underestimating your depreciation - and if you are, you can expect that 6 year old Corolla with 60k miles on it to be worth junk in just over a year - requiring the purchase of another vehicle.


u are probably working ft. my numbers can be multiplied 2x 3x or whatever i want it to be. 600 depreciation is every 15k mile so thats 1200 for 30k and 1800 for 45k. i have a job now that pays about 22 an hour, but i hate it. i want to get close to that and start working less at my current job. if your revenue goals are 12.50 an hour, and thats what you are making ubering u need a new job. i will not drive around complete strangers and drunks for 12.50 and hour. i need 20 to 25 an hour or i will stick to what im doing. im sure i can make 40 in tips a night in vegas to reach 200 a night. my goal is 200 a night but i will settle for 160.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

No - I'm driving just nights & weekends. And the real-world depreciation of your vehicle may or may not fit your formula in a linear manner. Might be a good idea to see how much 2007-2008 Corollas with 150,000 miles have been sold for on eBay over the last few months. Just sayin'.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - I'm driving just nights & weekends. And the real-world depreciation of your vehicle may or may not fit your formula in a linear manner. Might be a good idea to see how much 2007-2008 Corollas with 150,000 miles have been sold for on eBay over the last few months. Just sayin'.


im taking into consideration the miles. its 600 per 15k. so 90k miles should cost me 3600 in depreciation. that means the corolla with 150k miles should sell for about 4500.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> u are probably working ft. my numbers can be multiplied 2x 3x or whatever i want it to be. 600 depreciation is every 15k mile so thats 1200 for 30k and 1800 for 45k. i have a job now that pays about 22 an hour, but i hate it. i want to get close to that and start working less at my current job. if your revenue goals are 12.50 an hour, and thats what you are making ubering u need a new job. i will not drive around complete strangers and drunks for 12.50 and hour. i need 25 an hour or i will stick to what im doing. im sure i can make 40 a tips a night in vegas to reach 200 a night.


You have assumed that depreciation is going to be incurred on a straight line basis - I.e. that the $600 drop in car value from 60k miles to 75k miles will also be incurred in the next 15k from 75k to 90k and so on. Maybe it will also be $600; maybe not; might be worth checking.

In your figure of $2500 per year expenses, you allow for only $17 per month for car washes, interior cleaning, tire wear, and non-maintenance repairs. That's not enough.

Regarding the srf, some drivers look at it in the context of Lyft. In my market the Uber minimum fare is $5. On min fare rides, Uber takes its $1 srf from the driver, leaving $4, and then it takes its 20% commission on that. On the other hand, Lyft also has a $5 minimum fare. But it adds its $1.50 srf to the $5 it charges the pax, instead of taking it from the driver. So in that context, Uber does take the $1 from the driver.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I just checked kbb. a 2009 corolla base model with 55k miles in good condition is 8600. That same car with 145000 miles, thats 15k increments, is 5735. thats about 3 grand less. sure, you can say look up a 2007 model with those miles, but if i did the starting cost will be less for a 2007 than a 2009. the depreciation should be about the same. u guys are making a mountain out of a mole hill. just buy a reliable toyota or honda at least 5 years old, and you will be fine.
for the last post about minimum fares. i wasnt aware it was 5 minus one . i thought it would be 5 plus 1 for 6. thats what this forum is for. correct my mistakes. bottom line is dont do minimum fares.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> This must be different on your platforms. In Detroit, UberX minimum fare is $4.00. Uber takes the first dollar and calls it a Safety fee, THEN Uber takes 20%. So on a minimum fare, payout is $2.40, then driver expenses like gas etc. I got plenty of those, lost my rear, had to quit paying Uber to work for Uber.


While called the minimum fare, a more appropriate name would be minimum bill. The actual minimum fare in this case is $3, and then the SRF is added to that to make $4. If the base fare plus miles and minutes adds up to more than $3 then the bill will be greater than $4, the $1 SRF is always added on after the fact.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> While called the minimum fare, a more appropriate name would be minimum bill. The actual minimum fare in this case is $3, and then the SRF is added to that to make $4. If the base fare plus miles and minutes adds up to more than $3 then the bill will be greater than $4, the $1 SRF is always added on after the fact.


i checked LA and their isnt a base fare. its 90 cents a mile, 4 minimum fare, and 1 srf. so, its 4 plus 1, im assuming. you cant go 3 plus 1. get the hell out of la! san diego is 1.85 base and 1.10 per mile. much better rates, weather, and traffic. its your fault for working in la if you are still *****ing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> u guys are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


It's more about checking everything, or as much as possible, to see if it's going to be worthwhile. Anyway, I think you've made a very good choice of vehicle for UberX with an older Corolla. Low depreciation and running costs and good reliability.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree
> 
> Be careful there. I easily put 1,000/mi a week on my car in my city and my revenue goal was just half what your is.
> You may be vastly underestimating your depreciation - and if you are, you can expect that 6 year old Corolla with 60k miles on it to be worth junk in just over a year - requiring the purchase of another vehicle.


You are completely delusional. how u figure my car will be junk in a year. i just posted that a 2009 corolla with 55k miles will still be worth 5700 when it has 145k miles on it. how is that junk. no wonder there is so much negativity here, you all post bullshit numbers. if anything the depreciation will come to a slow drip once it hits 3k. corollas can go 300k if u take care of it. the maintenance will be more per month but the depreciation will be less. it should even out. bottom line, keep driving it until it wont go anymore.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

evboy said:


> i checked LA and their isnt a base fare. its 90 cents a mile, 4 minimum fare, and 1 srf. so, its 4 plus 1, im assuming. you cant go 3 plus 1. get the hell out of la! san diego is 1.85 base and 1.10 per mile. much better rates, weather, and traffic. its your fault for working in la if you are still *****ing.


Right, so counting in minutes and light traffic the LA driver has to go almost three miles to break that $4 ($3+$1) minimum, where as the SD driver hits that mark in less than a mile. Everyone always talks about the per mile rate, but the base fare makes a huge difference when you start adding it up vs the number of rides you do each week.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Bottom line for ubering:
1. NEVER buy new. That includes even a Nissan Versa or spark. Once u add in automatic and destination fee its 14k, and then sales tax/ registration, its not worth it.
2. buy at least 5 year old car. cheaper registration, no sales tax and depreciation hit in your favor.
3. stick with consumer report rated reliable used cars with good gas mileage: prius, corolla, yaris, matrix, fit, camry, and accord. forget the rest.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Right, so counting in minutes and light traffic the LA driver has to go almost three miles to break that $4 ($3+$1) minimum, where as the SD driver hits that mark in less than a mile. Everyone always talks about the per mile rate, but the base fare makes a huge difference when you start adding it up vs the number of rides you do each week.


are u sure its 3 plus 1. it says 4 minimum fare and 1 dollar srf. im thinking 5 minimum every time u step in a uber. you are right about base fare. need to have that. get out of la.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It says "$4.00" minimum fare in Los Angeles, Yet I only get $2.40 Uber takes 40% of the fare, the customer does not pay $4.00+$1.00 SRF as they do on Lyft

Uber takes it from the Fare, or in otherwords from the driver. You were not here last year prior to this, we used to get $3.20 out of $4.00

Uber loves new drivers who don't know how much better it "used" to be. The worse your math skills, the more Uber loves you.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It says "$4.00" minimum fare in Los Angeles, Yet I only get $2.40 Uber takes 40% of the fare, the customer does not pay $4.00+$1.00 SRF as they do on Lyft
> 
> Uber takes it from the Fare, or in otherwords from the driver. You were not here last year prior to this, we used to get $3.20 out of $4.00
> 
> Uber loves new drivers who don't know how much better it "used" to be. The worse your math skills, the more Uber loves you.


u and faux seem to be in disagreement on this. who is right. can u post your statement that shows 2.40. Faux, care to comment on the 2.40 he posted about.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

evboy said:


> are u sure its 3 plus 1. it says 4 minimum fare and 1 dollar srf. im thinking 5 minimum every time u step in a uber. you are right about base fare. need to have that. get out of la.


It varies by market, some are $4 min, some are $5 or higher. Whatever the case is the actual minimum is $1 less than that, with the SRF making up the difference.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Lyft shows fares differently, Lyft shows the driver only the actual fare portion of the fare, the 'minimum fare' and what the rider pays is $1 more than what the driver sees. It's all about perception, Lyft drivers only feel less shorted because they are never shown that $1 that Uber drivers think is being stolen from them.

The only $$ difference to the driver is in the minimum charge for the actual fare portion of the ride that gets paid at %80 to the driver (or in actually the drivers pays 20% to the company).

Now, that being said, both companies don't necessarily have the same minimum charges per fare. When Lyft was in town here they charged a minimum of $4.50+$1 ($5.50) while at the same time Uber had a minimum of $5 ($4+$1). In this case the driver did make more on a minimum ride with Lyft because their minimum was $.50 higher than Uber.

Ironically Lyft was perceived as the cheaper ride because they were pennies less per mile/minute, where as in reality Lyft charged more to customers because of their other practices...higher minimum, billing start on arrival, and only 3 minutes for cancellation fees.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

evboy said:


> u and faux seem to be in disagreement on this. who is right. can u post your statement that shows 2.40. Faux, care to comment on the 2.40 he posted about.


I already did, in fact that's just about all I've done. I explained it in my first post and my second post, and in my third post I used it in my calculation. After that for some reason I felt the need to explain it again in both my 4th and 5th posts.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Lyft shows fares differently, Lyft shows the driver only the actual fare portion of the fare, the 'minimum fare' and what the rider pays is $1 more than what the driver sees. It's all about perception, Lyft drivers only feel less shorted because they are never shown that $1 that Uber drivers think is being stolen from them.
> 
> The only $$ difference to the driver is in the minimum charge for the actual fare portion of the ride that gets paid at %80 to the driver (or in actually the drivers pays 20% to the company).
> 
> ...


so u are saying the 2.40 is based on 80% of 3 and the dollar was charged on top of that. the pax should see a bill of 4.00. la is pretty sad. no need for a car at those rates. why are these drivers so confused about what u are saying. seems straight forward.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

evboy said:


> are u sure its 3 plus 1. it says 4 minimum fare and 1 dollar srf. im thinking 5 minimum every time u step in a uber. you are right about base fare. need to have that. get out of la.


You are obviously smart, so why won't you listen to people with a lot more experience driving Uber than you have? "Minimum Fare" means just that: the minimum the PASSENGER can expect to pay for a ride. If the min fare in your area is $4 then that means the driver fee is $3 and the SRF is $1... which equals a min fare of $4. Uber then takes the $1 per trip SRF and calculates their fee/commission on the driver's base/time/mileage charges. A $4 min fare for an UberX ride in a region with 20% comm will gross the driver $2.40. Hope that's clear.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You are obviously smart, so why won't you listen to people with a lot more experience driving Uber than you have? "Minimum Fare" means just that: the minimum the PASSENGER can expect to pay for a ride. If the min fare in your area is $4 then that means the driver fee is $3 and the SRF is $1... which equals a min fare of $4. Uber then takes the $1 per trip SRF and calculates their fee/commission on the driver's base/time/mileage charges. A $4 min fare for an UberX ride in a region with 20% comm will gross the driver $2.40. Hope that's clear.


its clear to me now. lauber just threw a wrench in everything by saying they take 40%, but its obvious that the dollar is not taken out of the fare. i know one thing, when vegas is official, everyone from la will be moving here. thats when rates go back up in la.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

evboy said:


> so u are saying the 2.40 is based on 80% of 3 and the dollar was charged on top of that. the pax should see a bill of 4.00. la is pretty sad. no need for a car at those rates. why are these drivers so confused about what u are saying. seems straight forward.


Yes, exactly.

Now on to a more complicated issue, surge. Surge only multiplies the actual fare portion of the bill, the $1 SRF never gets multiplied. So if the normal minimum is $4 ($3+$1) then at 3x surge the minimum becomes $10 ($3x3+$1).

Note that at 3x surge the driver makes exactly 3x what he normally would for the ride, which would not be the case if the $1 was taken from the actual fare portion of the ride as some people think.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

evboy said:


> ... bottom line is dont do minimum fares.


Did someone lead you to believe you have a choice? 
(Uber doesn't show the driver the drop off/destination until you have picked up the pax)


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

When I do my totals at the end of the night, I add up the gross, and then count the rides. 
Subtract $1 for each ride.
Then subtract 20% for Uber's cut. 
It matches my weekly payout. 

After that I subtract gas, and my maintenance factor.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

faux, can u explain to me why la, with one of the highest cost of living in the US, has such a horrible rate and no base fare. the wages are higher there , so they can afford at least san diego rates.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Did someone lead you to believe you have a choice?
> (Uber doesn't show the driver the drop off/destination until you have picked up the pax)


Check the Waybill..... If PAX enters destination, it shows there.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Did someone lead you to believe you have a choice?
> (Uber doesn't show the driver the drop off/destination until you have picked up the pax)


as long as u dont drive far to pick someone up, and drive in a city with a base fare, its isnt too bad to do a minimum fare. BUT it seems in la, even if you have a short trip to get to the pax, you still have to drive 3 miles as faux says to get a measly 2.40.in la traffic, i might add. not worth it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> It varies by market, some are $4 min, some are $5 or higher. Whatever the case is the actual minimum is $1 less than that, with the SRF making up the difference.


$6 minimum fare here. $6-$1*.20= $4 to the driver that's a 33% take on minimum fares.

If LV follows other markets you'll be doing more minimum fares.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Beur said:


> $6 minimum fare here. $6-$1*.20= $4 to the driver that's a 33% take on minimum fares.
> 
> If LV follows other markets you'll be doing more minimum fares.


its not 33% since the dollar is not part of the fare. its 80% of 5 which is 4. the dollar is a a fee charged after. you are not entitled to 80% of the extra fee. in vegas they will add 3% to the fare that goes to the politicians. do you think u deserve 80% of the 3% fee. dont think so.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

evboy you're wrong.
Uber's $4 Minimum Fare includes the $1 SRF. Lyft's $5 Minimum Fare doesn't include the $1.50 Trust & Safety Fee.
You see the difference?
This is why Drivers gripe about the SRF & Minimum Fare.
Read this for the correct take on SRF


LAuberX said:


> It says "$4.00" minimum fare in Los Angeles, Yet I only get $2.40 Uber takes 40% of the fare, the customer does not pay $4.00+$1.00 SRF as they do on Lyft
> 
> Uber takes it from the Fare, or in otherwords from the driver. You were not here last year prior to this, we used to get $3.20 out of $4.00
> 
> Uber loves new drivers who don't know how much better it "used" to be. The worse your math skills, the more Uber loves you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> faux, can u explain to me why la, with one of the highest cost of living in the US, has such a horrible rate and no base fare. the wages are higher there , so they can afford at least san diego rates.


I can answer that - because drivers are willing to drive for those rates. As simple as.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I can answer that - because drivers are willing to drive for those rates. As simple as.


they must not speak english and will take anything. i guess uber wants all the drivers there to provide horrible customer service.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

evboy said:


> its not 33% since the dollar is not part of the fare. its 80% of 5 which is 4. the dollar is a a fee charged after. you are not entitled to 80% of the extra fee. in vegas they will add 3% to the fare that goes to the politicians. do you think u deserve 80% of the 3% fee. dont think so.


The fare goes to the driver, if Uber wants to clear up them take 33% of the fare they need to explain it better. When you look at the explanation in the app from the request a ride screen Uber breaks down the fare and shows the $1 SRF as +$1.

With Uber's own explanation you can't really argue the fact on minimum fares they're taking a higher percentage from the drive.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> evboy you're wrong.
> Uber's $4 Minimum Fare includes the $1 SRF. Lyft's $5 Minimum Fare doesn't include the $1.50 Trust & Safety Fee.
> You see the difference?
> This is why Drivers gripe about the SRF & Minimum Fare.
> Ride this for the correct take on SRF


lyft is just charging more. thats all. you are guaranteed more on short rides but pax know this so they dont call lyft and call uber instead. that is one of the reasons uber is more popular than lyft. bottom line, if u have both apps open, take the lyft ping over the uber ping, if you have both options. chances are u will have more uber pings than lyft, so its all relative. u are saying lyft takes less but that is based on imaginary rides that dont exist since uber has many more pings than lyft. if the pings were equal, than u would have a point, but the 5 plus 1.50 isnt available enough, so u cant compare it to uber which has lower minimum fares and mor pings. its like saying if Sidecar had a 10 minimum fare instead of the 4 and 6.50 that uber/lyft have, they are much better. there is only one problem. u wont have enough pings from them to earn that money, so u are bragging about sidecar fares that dont exist.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Beur said:


> With Uber's own explanation you can't really argue the fact on minimum fares they're taking a higher percentage from the drive.


Yes, you can. In this example on a minimum fare, if Uber did not take the $1 fee for itself, the driver would get $15 * .8 = $12. But they do, so the driver gets $14 * .8 = $11.20. Uber takes an additional 80 cents from the driver from the same $15 paid by the pax.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

evboy said:


> I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


Real issue is that: uber says minimum fare is $4.00. It us not. Minimum fare is $3.00. If riders know minimum fare is $3.00 and even from that $3.00 some drivers have to pay 30%, then the argument changes.

Uber not only tries to make being an a-hole and a jerk a social norm, it also introduces fuzzy uber lies and advertises the gross revenue as driver income. Driver gross income is about 30% less than what uber tells the world a driver is making on their platform.

We need an honest partner and not one that spreads lies and acts dumb with email responses that always begin with "we are sorry to hear that happen to you, now F off and uber on! Next!?"


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you can. In this example on a minimum fare, if Uber did not take the $1 fee for itself, the driver would get $15 * .8 = $12. But they do, so the driver gets $14 * .8 = $11.20. Uber takes an additional 80 cents from the driver from the same $15 paid by the pax.


Umm, you just said exactly what I said, but with math instead.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you can. In this example on a minimum fare, if Uber did not take the $1 fee for itself, the driver would get $15 * .8 = $12. But they do, so the driver gets $14 * .8 = $11.20. Uber takes an additional 80 cents from the driver from the same $15 paid by the pax.


not true. if the dollar fee didnt exist than uber might just lower the minimum to 14, and u would make the same. you keep assuming you are entitled to this 80 cents. you are not. the fee is not included in the fare. i understand what u guys are saying, but you have to treat the srf as separate from the fare. instead of saying they take 33 or 40%, just say they need to raise the fares. the dollar will be charged no matter what after the fare is calculated. i would agree that you should have a minimum fare of at least 5. 4 plus 1. 3 plus 1 is low, but on a percentage basis its still 20%. my math is 100% after the clarification from Faux.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> not true. if the dollar fee didnt exist than uber might just lower the minimum to 14, and u would make the same. you keep assuming you are entitled to this 80 cents. you are not. the fee is not included in the fare. i understand what u guys are saying, but you have to treat the srf as separate from the fare. instead of saying they take 33 or 40%, just say they need to raise the fares. the dollar will be charged no matter what after the fare is calculated.


I don't assume I'm entitled to it. The question is whether Uber's taking the $1 fee for itself lowers drivers' net revenue on minimum fare rides. Which it does. It's mathematical fact, with nothing to do with opinions about who is entitled to get it.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't assume I'm entitled to it. The question is whether Uber's taking the $1 fee for itself lowers drivers' net revenue on minimum fare rides. Which it does. It's mathematical fact, with nothing to do with opinions about who is entitled to get it.


but like i said, if the srf didnt exist, then the minimum fare could go to 14 and u make the same. uber could say tomorrow that they ended the srf and now the minimum fare is 3. at that point u wouldnt say they are taking 30 or 40 percent, u would just say the minimum fare sucks and is too low.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I don't assume I'm entitled to it. The question is whether Uber's taking the $1 fee for itself lowers drivers' net revenue on minimum fare rides. Which it does. It's mathematical fact, with nothing to do with opinions about who is entitled to get it.


You are only entitled to get what you signed up for. The $1 fee was disclosed, just as the 20% cut to Uber.

That being said, they didn't disclose much more when I signed up, or later. 
When San Diego started handing out $1000 tickets for no trade dress we were not notified at all.

Other than their take, Uber does not notify drivers about much. 
Everything important I learned here or on the facebook page.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

what is no trade dress


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> but like i said, if the srf didnt exist, then the minimum fare could go to 14 and u make the same.


Yes. In that case drivers would not be saying that the srf decreases net revenue on minimum fares. The issue would then be one of a further fare cut, to join all the others Uber has imposed on drivers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego you have to display the approved logo for Uber, Lyft, or Sidecar depending on who are driving for at the time. 

The "trade dress" or logo has to be visible from 50' away, so it has to be the big sign. 

I printed both Uber and Lyft logos on one sheet, and keep them in the prescribed area (lower right windshield).

I requested a "trade dress" placard from Uber 2 weeks ago, so far no cigar. 
Lyft provided one in the welcome kit, but that was snagged by an Uber PAX when he got out of the car. 
I requested another from Lyft, but like Uber, so far only an email saying I would get one in 4 weeks.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes. In that case drivers would not be saying that the srf decreases net revenue on minimum fares. The issue would then be one of a further fare cut, to join all the others Uber has imposed on drivers.


exactly, thats when u get the f out of a city like la and go somewhere else. u dont have to stay in a city with horrible rates like that. MOVE


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

evboy said:


> what is no trade dress


Boy do you have a lot to learn, start with trade dress and then your local traffic laws. Here arguing on Uber's behalf and don't even know the basics.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Beur said:


> Boy do you have a lot to learn, start with trade dress and then your local traffic laws. Here arguing on Uber's behalf and don't even know the basics.


im not arguing on ubers behalf, im just trying to get the facts and make a informed decision. I have read so much bs on this forum that i never really verified because i didnt think it would ever get legal in vegas. now that we are close to being legal, i actually crunched the numbers and all the bs you guys have been writing about depreciation and this and that dont seem to be true when i actually researched it. the only thing i read that is factual is that la sucks and u cant make alot of money at 90 cents and no base. the post about them taking 30 or 40 % on minimums arent true and the post about depreciation killing u and selling future equity for present income arent true. unless of course u buy new but that is a dumb thing to do at any time.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber takes 100% of the first dollar and 20% there after.

What the first dollar is called doesn't matter. The numbers in the math don't change regardless of what words are used to describe it. 

What's important to understand is Uber gets more revenue from a driver making three $6 trips an hour than it does from a driver making one $18 trip an hour. Uber's revenue from the first driver is $6 an hour but from the second it's only $4.40 an hour. So Uber much prefers all the drivers making short dinky trips.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

evboy said:


> im not arguing on ubers behalf, im just trying to get the facts and make a informed decision. I have read so much bs on this forum that i never really verified because i didnt think it would ever get legal in vegas. now that we are close to being legal, i actually crunched the numbers and all the bs you guys have been writing about depreciation and this and that dont seem to be true when i actually researched it. the only thing i read that is factual is that la sucks and u cant make alot of money at 90 cents and no base. the post about them taking 30 or 40 % on minimums arent true and the post about depreciation killing u and selling future equity for present income arent true. unless of course u buy new but that is a dumb thing to do at any time.


You will understand once you start driving.

As for your expected revenue you may want to consider you will not be the only driver that signs up for Uber.

I remember something about not counting chickens before they hatch......

Let experience be your guide. Much of what you read here is BS, but much more is not. 
Once you start driving you will be able to tell the difference in a couple of months.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber takes 100% of the first dollar and 20% there after.
> 
> What the first dollar is called doesn't matter. The numbers in the math don't change regardless of what words are used to describe it.
> 
> What's important to understand is Uber gets more revenue from a driver making three $6 trips an hour than it does from a driver making one $18 trip an hour. Uber's revenue from the first driver is $6 an hour but from the second it's only $4.40 an hour. So Uber much prefers all the drivers making short dinky trips.


you are correct, but the bottom line is how much are YOU making an hour net after all you said. if you can make 20 an hour net, than it doesnt matter what uber makes off dollar fees. can you start a business now that makes 20 an hour net and work when u want that is fairly easy. go open a restaurant and u will beg to have that uber job back making 160 a night. its called capitalism. there were many posts that said driving for uber was actually a money loser and they made nothing. unless you buy a brand new 50k car for uberx, it would be impossible to make less than zero.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm going to wait until he comes back complaining about his pax that wanted a ride from the Horseshoe to the Golden Nugget


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Beur said:


> I'm going to wait until he comes back complaining about his pax that wanted a ride from the Horseshoe to the Golden Nugget


LOL. But i wont care if my next ride is a high roller that tips me 20 bucks. its all about the total at the end of the night, week, or month. i will definitely come back and post honestly about what im making and admit if uber sucks in vegas.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

evboy said:


> but like i said, *if the srf didnt exist*, then the minimum fare could go to 14 and u make the same.


*If "ifs" and "buts" were beer and nuts&#8230;*
Dude you're talking gibberish, and you don't even know it!

*Are u guys wrong about the safe drivers fee?*
*At least fix the title of your thread to Safe Riders Fee!*


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

evboy said:


> LOL. But i wont care if my next ride is a high roller that tips me 20 bucks. its all about the total at the end of the night, week, or month. i will definitely come back and post honestly about what im making and admit if uber sucks in vegas.


Although Vegas might prove to be different, I doubt it, so don't rely on tips. Uber has beat into the rider's head that tips are included in the fare or aren't necessary.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

evboy said:


> i will definitely come back and post honestly about what im making and admit if uber sucks in vegas.


Yeah ride that gravy train for about 6-9 months...then the rate cuts start.
And I wonder if Travis is gonna make Vegas a 30% Tiered Commission "Test" market too...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

evboy said:


> LOL. But i wont care if my next ride is a high roller that tips me 20 bucks. its all about the total at the end of the night, week, or month. i will definitely come back and post honestly about what im making and admit if uber sucks in vegas.


Straight from Uber:
*RIDER ETIQUETTE *

Riding Uber means there's no need to tip! When you get to your destination, you can simply hop out of the Uber and be on your way.
No drinking in the car
No smoking in the car
No illegal substances in the car. It's the law.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> It says "$4.00" minimum fare in Los Angeles, Yet I only get $2.40 Uber takes 40% of the fare, the customer does not pay $4.00+$1.00 SRF as they do on Lyft
> 
> Uber takes it from the Fare, or in otherwords from the driver. *You were not here last year prior to this, we used to get $3.20 out of $4.00*
> 
> Uber loves new drivers who don't know how much better it "used" to be. The worse your math skills, the more Uber loves you.


Has anyone noticed that evboy conveniently ignored the bold text above? He has a seasoned driver tell him what the driver earned before SRF. Uber in fact does take a higher percentage cut on all rides compared to pre-SRF, it just cuts deeper on smaller fares.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah ride that gravy train for about 6-9 months...then the rate cuts start.
> And I wonder if Travis is gonna make Vegas a 30% Tiered Commission "Test" market too...


i dont think i would ride at 30% cut, unless i can get strip club runs for 40 a head.bottom line if uber is so bad, why dont u guys do something else.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber takes 100% of the first dollar and 20% there after.
> 
> What the first dollar is called doesn't matter. The numbers in the math don't change regardless of what words are used to describe it.
> 
> What's important to understand is Uber gets more revenue from a driver making three $6 trips an hour than it does from a driver making one $18 trip an hour. Uber's revenue from the first driver is $6 an hour but from the second it's only $4.40 an hour. So Uber much prefers all the drivers making short dinky trips.


*This. 
Holy shit, all day, this. 
evboy, I hope that you defy the high turnover stats and we can all celebrate your sixth-month road warrior status. 
We can then put your semantic straightjacket theme about how drivers need to get tough and stop *****ing into song form. I like Billy Joel. Perhaps "Theme from an Italian Restaurant." 
I'll get to work right away. *


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

evboy said:


> i dont think i would ride at 30% cut. unless, i can get strip club runs for 40 a head.bottom line if uber is so bad, why dont u guys do something else.


You're more delusional than I thought if you think Uber is going to start a $40 per person shuttle to titty clubs.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

evboy said:


> exactly, thats when u get the f out of a city like la and go somewhere else. u dont have to stay in a city with horrible rates like that. MOVE


Let's count the red flags in your postings, just for fun.

1) You claim to have bought a car to Uber with WHEN Uber sets up in Vegas, but until a few days ago there was no guarantee that would happen any time soon, if at all. Still waiting for the governor to sign AB175, btw, so still no guarantee. And it's not clear how the insurance or licensing requirements in that bill are going to affect your bottom line.

2) You berate LA drivers who drive for the low rates there and have the audacity to tell them to "MOVE!". As in people can just up and move at the drop of a hat, and as if their very lives revolve around maximizing UBER rates above all else going on in their lives. However, you have no idea what the Vegas Uber rates will be, or what they will eventually be lowered to if history is any guide.

3) You completely ignore maintenance costs except for oil changes and tires? Wow. I'll buy 10 of those "maintenance-free" vehicles right now, sign me up. My experience is that when you start putting serious livery miles onto a vehicle, even a good one, you are going to have to factor in an ever higher average maintenance budget as the mileage racks up. In other words, it may cost you twice as much per week/month in average maintenance costs to maintain your vehicle when it gets to 150k mi compared to when it only had 75k miles. Everyone's experience may vary but in my 8 years of experience driving an average of 80k mi/yr, or about 1500+ mi/week, my maintenance costs average out to anywhere from $50 to $100/week. That is maintenance only, it does not include depreciation, gas, or any other expenses, fees, insurance, interest or lease fees.

4) At some point it is just not mathematically worth it anymore to maintain a vehicle as the mileage gets up there. At that time you have to replace it. Well, guess what? If you have a car that barely justifies it's existence at that point, then it's not worth much, KBB or Edmunds quotes notwithstanding. People can tell when a vehicle is on it's last legs. Working a car to the ground for livery takes it's toll on it, mileage only tells part of the story. So I believe your depreciation numbers are low.

There is no agenda here, I'm not trying to be a "Debbie Downer". Just the facts as I see them. And I'm not trying to discourage you in any way, I just am trying to help you make a more informed decision. Sounds like you have a long way to go in that department.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

evboy said:


> you are correct, but the bottom line is how much are YOU making an hour net after all you said. if you can make 20 an hour net, *than it doesnt matter what uber makes off dollar fees*. can you start a business now that makes 20 an hour net and work when u want that is fairly easy. go open a restaurant and u will beg to have that uber job back making 160 a night. its called capitalism. there were many posts that said driving for uber was actually a money loser and they made nothing. unless you buy a brand new 50k car for uberx, it would be impossible to make less than zero.


Actually, yes it does. Perhaps not as much as some here who ***** about it make it out to be. But it does matter to some degree.

Because Uber profits more from a driver being online for an hour by sending the driver short trips as opposed to ling trips, Uber caters to riders who take short trips, which means those pings from 10+ minutes away are more often than not money losing trips to the driver (while still profitable to Uber). The driver is more profitable ignoring those trips.... but of course risks deactivation by doing so. So yes, some drivers have actually experienced Uber being a money loser. It depends on the market circumstances. If you're not experiencing that, then be glad that you're not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

evboy said:


> if uber is so bad, why dont u guys do something else.


Really! I bet no one's ever thought of that. And I bet that's never been explained here before. 
People drive for their own reasons. It's upto them if they wanna *Quit *or continue to drive. Either way, they've got every right to ***** about Uber.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Beur said:


> You're more delusional than I thought if you think Uber is going to start a $40 per person shuttle to titty clubs.


didnt say that. the cabs get 40 a head or more. if everyone goes to uber then the titty clubs will have sign us up as promoters and we will get the same amount. i already talked to the hustler club and they said they would pay us, but we have to sign up with them first. everyone else will follow or lose business. pax- "whats a good strip club?" me- "hustler club is the best. mr flynt really knows how to run a strip club."all i need is one, and i will tell every pax they are the best. travis said he thinks they will have over 10k drivers when they are legal. the strip clubs are not going to let one strip club take all the uber business. they will ALL follow. believe me. most of those drivers will come from the taxi companies.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Actually, yes it does. Perhaps not as much as some here who ***** about it make it out to be. But it does matter to some degree.
> 
> Because Uber profits more from a driver being online for an hour by sending the driver short trips as opposed to ling trips, Uber caters to riders who take short trips, which means those pings from 10+ minutes away are more often than not money losing trips to the driver (while still profitable to Uber). The driver is more profitable ignoring those trips.... but of course risks deactivation by doing so. So yes, some drivers have actually experienced Uber being a money loser. It depends on the market circumstances. If you're not experiencing that, then be glad that you're not.


Uber does not cater to any driver.

You have so much to learn.

A new market is likely to get the 30% cut right off the bat because drivers will be too dumb to know they can't make anything at that rate.

Las Vegas has a high unemployment rate, and thus a high number of Uber drivers. Those that quit will be replaced by newbies that will also quit and be replaced.

If Vegas gets Uber, which is still in question, you will hit the street with THOUSANDS of other drivers all in competition.

Uber pays recruiters twenty bucks a head to go to colleges and recruit new drivers to compete with drivers already online.

They are already planning on replacing you, once you find out thirty percent is too heavy a cut to drive. Uber counts on folks being as naive as you are currently portraying yourself to be.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Don't worry evboy! You're in good hands!
Farman vegas is gonna give you a reach around when travisk is done with you!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber does not cater to any driver.


Please point out to me where I said Uber caters to drivers in my post.



RockinEZ said:


> You have so much to learn.


Perhaps you should learn to read before spewing what you think others need to learn.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I was crushed when I read this...travisk is not following you

evboy Good Luck, you're gonna need it. Goober On and make that paper, yo lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Please point out to me where I said Uber caters to drivers in my post.
> 
> Perhaps you should learn to read before spewing what you think others need to learn.


I think the scrubber would agree with you on that. Hammer on !!!!


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

one question for you guys? If uber does take 30% from all the drivers in the future, wont that leave a opening for lyft. Everyone will just switch to lyft and uber will be all non english speaking drivers that are rude like it is now in the cab industry. pax will realize that uber drivers suck and switch to lyft. uber has to be careful with how greedy they get. there is competition.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

evboy said:


> one question for you guys? If uber does take 30% from all the drivers in the future, wont that leave a opening for lyft. Everyone will just switch to lyft and uber will be all non english speaking drivers that are rude like it is now in the cab industry. pax will realize that uber drivers suck and switch to lyft. uber has to be careful with how greedy they get. there is competition.


What's to stop the "non english speaking drivers that are rude" from also going over to Lyft?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The typical Uber driver is already very different today than it was just six months ago. The January cut was the last straw for a lot of the drivers that made Uber what it was. In my city, there's no difference between an Uber and a cab. In fact, a cab is likely to have more leg room.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

evboy said:


> what is no trade dress





RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego you have to display the approved logo for Uber, Lyft, or Sidecar depending on who are driving for at the time.
> 
> The "trade dress" or logo has to be visible from 50' away, so it has to be the big sign.
> 
> ...


Trade dress is a CPUC requirement in California, from app on to app off.

Thousand dollar fine for no trade dress.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What's to stop the "non english speaking drivers that are rude" from also going over to Lyft?


they can, but at least lyft will have a mix. uber at 30% and 90 cents a mile will be only jack ass long hauling non english speaking jerks that will take any ride from uber or lyft.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> *This.
> Holy shit, all day, this.
> evboy, I hope that you defy the high turnover stats and we can all celebrate your sixth-month road warrior status.
> We can then put your semantic straightjacket theme about how drivers need to get tough and stop *****ing into song form. I like Billy Joel. Perhaps "Theme from an Italian Restaurant."
> I'll get to work right away. *


i was thinking more this theme for uber drivers. if Daniel Tosh can win races then u can make money ubering:


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

why don't you throw in a video clip of a "Rocky" scene while you're at it.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Well in my city "DEN", the minimum fare is $4, that is what the customer pays including the $1 SRF. Therefore $4 - 1 - 20% = $2.40 and most of the rides are at around downtown from downtown. Which means Uber is taking 40% in this case. In any case what you see at the end of the trip is not the actual pay, it's less $1. In the case of lyft what you see is what you are getting paid and the minimum fare is $5, i.e. the minimum pay out for you is $4 ( $2.4 vs $4). I am pretty sure if Uber starts to show the actual price for the drivers most will be disappointing, as someone says it above they 're playing psychologically !


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> why don't you throw in a video clip of a "Rocky" scene while you're at it.


This is better for you complainers:


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

"I've been in this business 15 years."
-That guy

"I've been in this business for approximately 5 ****ing minutes. Now, let me tell you the way it is. To consider that from the casual user perspective, the 1 out of 5 dollars in their fare is, indeed, part of their fare and is an active component in the economy of rideshare, is stupid. Stop complaining, and no, I will not be taking common sense into consideration. No questions!"
-evboy


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

evboy said:


> I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


The rider thinks we get 80% of what they PAY. That includes the SRF, any tax (2% where I am), the airport fees, etc.

Also Uber talks about "fares" as if that's what you earn. Everything is designed to make you and the pax think you are making more than you are.

Plus we have no freakin' clue exactly what the SRF is going toward. If it's insurance then give it back to me and I'll buy my own commercial insurance. If it's for the background check the same (in Houston I'm paying for Houston's check and the other requirements anyway. ) Why not just make drivers pay for their own sh** and stop taking the SRF? Or only apply it to those who prefer not to handle it themselves?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What's to stop the "non english speaking drivers that are rude" from also going over to Lyft?


The Lyft mentors. I don't know about other cities, but our mentors weren't allowing in most of those drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Check the Waybill..... If PAX enters destination, it shows there.


Don't know about your market (remember - each market is a separate Raiser LLC operating company)... but here, (and in most markets) the destination is NOT available to view until the driver clicks on ARRIVED - and no waybill exists until the ride has started.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Don't worry evboy! You're in good hands!
> Farman vegas is gonna give you a reach around when travisk is done with you!


" There is no witness so dreadful, no accuser so terrible, as the conscious that dwells in the heart of every man " - Polybuis


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

evboy said:


> This is better for you complainers:


That was you in that scene. Did you win the 2nd prize, a set of steak knives?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

evboy said:


> i dont think i would ride at 30% cut, unless i can get strip club runs for 40 a head.bottom line if uber is so bad, why dont u guys do something else.


Why don't you go cry a river.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Please point out to me where I said Uber caters to drivers in my post.
> 
> Perhaps you should learn to read before spewing what you think others need to learn.


I think rockinez is cousins with pancreas. Also like other "quote minors" might have caught a phrase in a sentence where you might have mentioned Uber, caters, but didn't take the time to fully read what it exacty meant. All kidding aside, just someone looking to argue just for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't know about your market (remember - each market is a separate Raiser LLC operating company)... but here, (and in most markets) the destination is NOT available to view until the driver clicks on ARRIVED - and no waybill exists until the ride has started.


I believe you'll want to double check that. Hit the passenger information button after receiving a request and 'waybill' should then be an option smack dab in the middle of your screen. The waybill is basically the work order for you to pick him up, without a waybill there is no pick up request. Under current conditions if the destination isn't on the waybill it's because the rider hasn't entered it yet.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

evboy said:


> faux, can u explain to me why la, with one of the highest cost of living in the US, has such a horrible rate and no base fare. the wages are higher there , so they can afford at least san diego rates.


And you are counting on these ****ers not to **** you in Vegas when given the chance? You have no idea what their rates will be once they are established. Look at their rates from town to town across the country. The only rhyme or reason is that the rates suit Travis' needs. If you see a huge influx of Uber drivers in Vegas, expect your rates to plummet. Be careful what you wish for.

You bought a smart car on spec. When exactly will Uber be legal and operational in Vegas? That town strikes me as a place that will start out with quite high rates as usually to attract lots and lots of drivers...... and if ever there is a town where they will find plenty of part time drivers. Then, I can't imaging they wont have the rates in the ball park of LA in relatively short order.

Vegas is a boom and bust kind of town for a lot of people. Good luck. Smart choice in cars. Enjoy the gravy train while it lasts there. When does Uber become legal? I wasn't aware there was even a date set.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

evboy said:


> as long as u dont drive far to pick someone up, and drive in a city with a base fare, its isnt too bad to do a minimum fare. BUT it seems in la, even if you have a short trip to get to the pax, you still have to drive 3 miles as faux says to get a measly 2.40.in la traffic, i might add. not worth it.


Drivers are expected to accept 90% of their pings. Think beyond LA, these issues exist in ever market to some extent.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

evboy said:


> im sure i can make 40 in tips a night in vegas to reach 200 a night. my goal is 200 a night but i will settle for 160.


I hadn't really given LV much thought until now. I'm envisioning night time as the worst time to drive: lots of min fare trips up & down the strip - in bumper-to-bumper traffic (no miles - lots of sitting still, at $10.80/hr). Weekend nights on the strip are horrible to drive.

Airport runs to the major hotels are less than 10 miles - but daytime convention runs should be ok.
It'll be interesting to see how it plays out in Vegas.

Is Uber in the suburbs yet? Henderson? Summerlin? Green Valley?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

evboy said:


> I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


$4.00 (minimum UberX fare):
*Partner Payment Statement
Time / Trip ID / Fare* / *Surge /* *Surcharges & Tolls / Rider Fee - Rider Fee* / *Uber Fee* / *Total*
01:16AM / [trip ID] / *3.00* / - / - / *1.00* - (1.00) / (0.60) / 2.40

*$2.40 of $4.00 IS 60%*, therefore Uber IS taking 40% of the fare (the customer pays) not 20%, when dealing with the minimum fare.
Obviously the longer the trip, the smaller the impact that SRF $1 has on the overall percentage and the closer it moves back to 20%.

Define "_aren't being charged"_

At the end of the year, when paying taxes, Uber reports our gross income (via 1099). That income is based on the ORIGINAL fare ($4), the customer pays, not that amount minus the SRF.








Therefore we must subtract the total SRF when filing our taxes.

Call it '_doom and gloom_' if you want, but if you want *facts*, there they are.
The bottom line is that Uber takes more than 20% of our reported gross income.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

evboy said:


> i was thinking more this theme for uber drivers. if Daniel Tosh can win races then u can make money ubering:


*This seems more fitting: *





_"How fast are you gonna run? 
Fast as a leopard.. 
Then let's see you do it!" _
**machine gun fire**


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What's to stop the "non english speaking drivers that are rude" from also going over to Lyft?





Fauxknight said:


> The Lyft mentors. I don't know about other cities, but our mentors weren't allowing in most of those drivers.


Is this even legal? Could it be a discrimination lawsuit against Lyft?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

evboy said:


> i dont think i would ride at 30% cut, unless i can get strip club runs for 40 a head.bottom line if uber is so bad, why dont u guys do something else.


$40 a head running to strip clubs???? Driving For Uber, you gotta be shitting me. In Nevada, you'll be lucky if Travis charges $40 bucks for you to give head (terrible surge pricing). How do expect to manage40/head for anything? Do tell.

When is Vegas coming online? I thought that was a ways off in the future.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> *This seems more fitting: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was when Mel Gibson was very young and hot. Not weird and weirder looking like now.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Beur said:


> Has anyone noticed that evboy conveniently ignored the bold text above? He has a seasoned driver tell him what the driver earned before SRF. Uber in fact does take a higher percentage cut on all rides compared to pre-SRF, it just cuts deeper on smaller fares.


One of the many reasons I prefer Lyft. It may be counting nickels and dimes, but a Lyft driver still makes $3.20 on that minimum fare, because the T&S fee is added after the minimum is calculated.

That is, the minimum fare (as far as the driver is concerned) on Lyft really is $4.00. On Uber, it is essentially $3.00 (in my market, at least).

Btw, I submit that arguing whether the SRF/T&S fee is part of the fare or not is kind of pointless. It's all just money that is going into a pot. Uber and Lyft try to spin things one way or another to make drivers and passengers think certain things. On one side, it's to look like the fare is bigger. On the other, it's to look like the fare is smaller. It's also a marketing thing, to imply that this $1 or $1.50 is going straight to cover certain costs (insurance, driver training, etc.) I am willing to bet it's not.

This is a lot like saying sales tax isn't part of the price. It's not, but it figures into the consumer calculation. Just ask people in California who pay a fat tax on every gallon of gas. It may not go to the station, or to the oil company, but it sure as heck increases their cost of living.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

evboy said:


> I checked my one uber ride i did. It was 24 for the fare and 25 after the 1 dollar fee. i thought the dollar came from the fare, but the dollar is charged to the rider. why are u guys complaining that the cut is more than 20% when you arent being charged. if there was no 1 dollar fee you would still make the same thing. u are not entitled to 80% of the dollar and arent losing 80 cents per fare. i was mistaken unless someone can correct me.


When the passenger pays an $8 fare, how much do you keep? Do you keep 20% of it? No.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously, why are we even discussing this. This is Uber playing the Uber speak game once again. 

Go to uber.com, scroll down and pick any city you like and look at the X fare (or do it on the passenger app.) It will say something like $4.00 Min. FARE, that fare is the fare charged to the passenger. Then they turn around and say your fare is $3.00, here's 80% of it. Call it whatever the heck you want, I don't care, the dollar stuck in their fingers, you ain't getting a piece of it, and it doesn't cost them a dollar a ride to provide crappy insurance and background checks.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That was when Mel Gibson was very young and hot. Not weird and weirder looking like now.


I just watched this film the other day for the first time. It was a good one, but too short. That battle itself was a shit show, and contributed to Britain's antipathy to a too-hasty landing in Normandy during WW2.


----------

